# Hatching an Egg Outside the Shell



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

Apparently this was done. The egg was hatched in a concave stretched peice of plastic wrap. A second peice was stretched over that. Small holes were cut for ventilation. You can veiw the whole process.

Just thought I'd share!

http://www.sabongchronicles.com/2016/05/japans-latest-discovery-hatching-chick-outside-shell/


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

Oh, I see someone already shared!


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Frankenchicken ,,,,


----------

